
Systemd needs official documentation on best practices - ink_13
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/SystemdNeedsBestPractices
======
m463
I think systemd is useful, but I think the implementation is not very good.

some observations:

\- /etc/systemd is disorganized. config files, directories and links all
thrown together. It's like they started with the init.d / rcN.d directories
but then threw everything in one directory. This is as mindful as a kid
throwing everything in the closet to organize his bedroom.

\- /lib/systemd is worse. binaries, links, configs. unraveling all the
dependencies... 450 small pieces of spaghetti intertwined.

\- Having binaries seems like premature optimization (root of all evil). And
they're probably not faster, but are definitely more opaque, and much less
likely to evolve. It's sort of anti-unix.

\- the config files, which trace their mirrors windows .ini files, allow no
intelligence. Giving it the benefit of the doubt, say maybe dumb config files
can be autogenerated, I still get sad. Logic still has to be there, but you
still require an intermediate script or maybe bake it into a binary.

\- scope. It is like the borg. Or an episode of hoarders.

apart from documentation, it would be nice to have example config files for
the most common scenarios.

Nothing is elegant here. It's all "works for me" level mediocrity.

------
jasoneckert
So, basically we need a Systemd-docd.

~~~
m463
I imagine something like this:

    
    
       https://git-man-page-generator.lokaltog.net/
    

(this website generates parody git man pages)

